# Bambini indaco



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2014)

joey: per caso gli somigli?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2014)

prof, hai davvero un indaco in famiglia?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> prof, hai davvero un indaco in famiglia?



non in famiglia, al lavoro


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Temo di no. Cos'è un indaco a parte uno tatuato con la faccia da addormito?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo di no. Cos'è un indaco a parte uno tatuato con la faccia da addormito?


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bambini_indaco


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non in famiglia, al lavoro


uuu aaa...ok ok...oh voglio vedere la foto delle ostriche sai!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Luglio 2014)

Ho letto. A me MI pare una roba di fantascienza però


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho letto. A me MI pare una roba di fantascienza però


nuuuu :ar:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho letto. *A me MI *pare una roba di fantascienza però


ah sarebbe questo il contributo?
shame on you!!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bambini_indaco


...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo di no. Cos'è un indaco a parte uno tatuato con la faccia da addormito?



bambini molto più dotati degli altri caratterialmente, empaticamente e con grande forza di volontà che però manifestano attraverso iperattività e compulsioni: questo ha dato l'idea per anni ( soprattutto in ambito scolastico) che fossero solamente dei rompicoglioni ingestibili e viziati.
ovviamente la mia è una semplificazione estrema


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2014)

bel colore


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2014)

ps la faccia da addormito è un direttore creativo con contratto a sei zeri (ex bambino indaco, a quanto pare)


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ps la faccia da addormito è un direttore creativo con contratto a sei zeri (ex bambino indaco, a quanto pare)


E sti cazzi? Se mi pagassero per ruttare sai i soldi. Purtroppo nessuno ti paga per quello. E' un mondo difficile. Ciò non di meno, lui ha la chiara faccia da addormito ed io rutto bene un casino.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sti cazzi? Se mi pagassero per ruttare sai i soldi. Purtroppo nessuno ti paga per quello. E' un mondo difficile. Ciò non di meno, *lui ha la chiara faccia da addormito ed io rutto bene un casino*.



non nutro dubbi su nessuna delle due


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


Quoto. La relativa spiegazione su Wiki mi ha fatto pensare a Marco Columbro.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quoto. La relativa spiegazione su Wiki mi ha fatto pensare a Marco Columbro.


eh mica no, caro maestro fu una genialata


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh mica no, caro maestro fu una genialata


http://qn.quotidiano.net/spettacoli/2011/12/19/639987-columbro_alieni_sono.shtml


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ps la faccia da addormito è un direttore creativo con contratto a sei zeri (ex bambino indaco, a quanto pare)


Formichetti!!! Direttore creativo di Mugler ( la campagna pubblicitaria più figa del millennio, quella con Rico the Zombie, l'ha pensata lui), Uniqlo, Lady Gaga, collaborazione creativa sempre con Mugler con Le cirque du Soleil, ora Diesel... è veramente un grande!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Formichetti!!! Direttore creativo di Mugler ( la campagna pubblicitaria più figa del millennio, quella con Rico the Zombie, l'ha pensata lui), Uniqlo, Lady Gaga, collaborazione creativa sempre con Mugler con Le cirque du Soleil, ora Diesel... è veramente un grande!
> 
> 
> View attachment 8771


un genio, a quanto pare


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> un genio, a quanto pare


non so se è un genio, ma il fatto suo lo sa di sicuro. Dicono sia il direttore cerativo più influente (culturalmente) della generazione occidentale, e non mi pare poco. E' pure giovane...per una volta!


----------



## giorgiocan (23 Luglio 2014)

Sarà che non capisco nulla di moda, nè del circuito annesso. Suppongo si possa parlare di un compromesso tra arte e spettacolo. Che però io non colgo, mancandomi evidentemente la sensibilità necessaria. Capisco inoltre che Rick lo Zombie (che non avevo mai sentito nominare prima di questo post) possa fare palco come ennesimo freak sdoganato da una cricca di miliardari eccentrici, ma sfido qualunque tra le presenti a portarselo a casa e lasciarvelo insediare stabilmente.

E ora, ma qui manifesto soltanto la mia opinione disgraziata e personalissima, a me tutto 'sto circo sembra la solita sordida promiscuità che gioca su identità sessuali indefinite e ammiccanti a un certo immaginario (che certo non rifiuto nè censuro a priori, ma che non reputo sostenibile in termini di salute psicologica). Una specie di jazz integralista, esasperato e decadente, di cui si sollazza soltanto chi lo pratica.

Ho detto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Luglio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sarà che non capisco nulla di moda, nè del circuito annesso. Suppongo si possa parlare di un compromesso tra arte e spettacolo. Che però io non colgo, mancandomi evidentemente la sensibilità necessaria. Capisco inoltre che Rick lo Zombie (che non avevo mai sentito nominare prima di questo post) possa fare palco come ennesimo freak sdoganato da una cricca di miliardari eccentrici, ma *sfido qualunque tra le presenti a portarselo a casa e lasciarvelo insediare stabilmente*.
> 
> E ora, ma qui manifesto soltanto la mia opinione disgraziata e personalissima, a me tutto 'sto circo sembra la solita sordida promiscuità che gioca su identità sessuali indefinite e ammiccanti a un certo immaginario (che certo non rifiuto nè censuro a priori, ma che non reputo sostenibile in termini di salute psicologica). Una specie di jazz integralista, esasperato e decadente, di cui si sollazza soltanto chi lo pratica.
> 
> Ho detto.


scusa, sarà che lavoro da stamane alle 5, ma fammi dire una cosa da 16enne scriteriata: mandalo qui, altro che (non) 'lasciarlo insediare'  

torno al lavoro, mi sa che è tanto meglio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sarà che non capisco nulla di moda, nè del circuito annesso. Suppongo si possa parlare di un compromesso tra arte e spettacolo. Che però io non colgo, mancandomi evidentemente la sensibilità necessaria. Capisco inoltre che Rick lo Zombie (che non avevo mai sentito nominare prima di questo post) possa fare palco come ennesimo freak sdoganato da una cricca di miliardari eccentrici, ma sfido qualunque tra le presenti a portarselo a casa e lasciarvelo insediare stabilmente.
> 
> E ora, ma qui manifesto soltanto la mia opinione disgraziata e personalissima, a me tutto 'sto circo sembra la solita sordida promiscuità che gioca su identità sessuali indefinite e ammiccanti a un certo immaginario (che certo non rifiuto nè censuro a priori, ma che non reputo sostenibile in termini di salute psicologica). Una specie di jazz integralista, esasperato e decadente, di cui si sollazza soltanto chi lo pratica.
> 
> Ho detto.


Identità sessuali indefinite, in effetti è così.
Ti garantisco che è difficile capre se i modelli di Formichetti siano maschi o femmine.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2014)

Non ho capito se ai bambini indaco ci credete.


----------



## Nicka (27 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito se ai bambini indaco ci credete.


Boh...mi ricordo che a fine anni 90 se ne parlava davvero molto, in libreria trovavo un sacco di libri e ne leggevo anche su riviste tipo Focus e similari...
Non mi è mai venuta la spinta per approfondire bene però, mi sembravano cose un po' campate per aria e soprattutto cose che scrivevano per vendere...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Boh...mi ricordo che a fine anni 90 se ne parlava davvero molto, in libreria trovavo un sacco di libri e ne leggevo anche su riviste tipo Focus e similari...
> Non mi è mai venuta la spinta per approfondire bene però, mi sembravano cose un po' campate per aria e soprattutto cose che scrivevano per vendere...


Ah ecco.


----------



## spleen (27 Luglio 2014)

Bambini indaco mai visti.
bimbi minkia.... una autentica invasione.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> joey: per caso gli somigli?


Cioè è stato un bambino indaco ?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sti cazzi? Se mi pagassero per ruttare sai i soldi. Purtroppo nessuno ti paga per quello. E' un mondo difficile. Ciò non di meno, lui ha la chiara faccia da addormito ed io rutto bene un casino.


Rutti pure stile fantozzi ? Ma azz hai solo difetti  :carneval:


----------



## viola di mare (28 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bambini molto più dotati degli altri caratterialmente, empaticamente e con grande forza di volontà che però manifestano attraverso iperattività e compulsioni: questo ha dato l'idea per anni ( soprattutto in ambito scolastico) che fossero solamente dei rompicoglioni ingestibili e viziati.
> ovviamente la mia è una semplificazione estrema


mi fio è indaco sicuro pure se la spiegavi più complessa :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------

